# Allergy and B12 injection



## JCampbell (Jun 18, 2008)

A patient comes in for a b12 injection and an allergy injection. We bill out for the b12 drug and injection (90772). And we also bill out for the injection of the allergy medication.(95117) Is this correct?? Or should we only be billing out for either the 90772 or 95117.
Thanks!!


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 18, 2008)

All of the services are appropriate to code. I'd probably code the J code first, then 90772, then 95117 with modifier 59.

Kris


----------



## C Laws (Jun 25, 2008)

We request that our patients come on a different day to receive their b-12 injection.

Cindy


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 26, 2008)

Cindy,

Understand the thought behind that, as it certainly makes it easier on the billers, or people who do charge entry, by not having to remember to use modifiers. Now this is just my two cents here, yet, these are jobs and having patient's come back to make someone elses job easier seems to not put the patient into the primary position they're supposed to be in.

Agreed there are times when a patient schedules an appointment for one thing and then wants to discuss completely different issues that could put constraints upon the time the provider has, and when those issues are not of any type of severity, yes the patient ought to be asked to come back. It just doesn't seem right to do that to a patient for a B12 and an allergy injection on the same day when they both can be billed and paid if performed by the same provider/office on the same day. In my honest opinion, that's what I believe because if I were a patient needing these two easily given services, I would not stay with an office who asked me to come in two separate occasions. Especially with gas prices the way they are now, lol.

Kris


----------

